# Reel Cleaning



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Looking for someone in League City


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*Mike in Friendswood* has to be your guy since he is ACTUALLY now in Bayou Vista just south of you.

From a long time he and Dipsay have been a couple of the best reputed guys afaik.


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Mike in Friendswood*



TheAnt said:


> *Mike in Friendswood* has to be your guy since he is ACTUALLY now in Bayou Vista just south of you.
> 
> From a long time he and Dipsay have been a couple of the best reputed guys afaik.


How can I contact Mike in Friendswood. I have a reel I'd like for him to work on.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Please delete thx


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

What is Mikeâ€™s contact info?
Brent 832 435 1615


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Looking for reasonable reel service in houston or along IH 45 south. Got 2 Daiwa Millionaire and 2 Abugarcia original round reels to be cleaned, thanks


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Moetheman said:


> Looking for reasonable reel service in houston or along IH 45 south. Got 2 Daiwa Millionaire and 2 Abugarcia original round reels to be cleaned, thanks


The guy at Serious Tackle in LaMarque can take care of you. He's right on 45 at the old outlet mall.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Jkmoore03 said:


> The guy at Serious Tackle in LaMarque can take care of you. Heâ€™s right on 45 at the old outlet mall.


Chris is a stand-up guy.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

